# Danalto...1000 e +



## Elisa68

Ragazzi, datevi da fare! Per farci perdonare della dimenticanza dobbiamo replicare almeno in 100!!!! 

Congratulazioni Daniela!​


----------



## Alfry

beh... inizio io allora...
se dovessi dire la verità potresti denunciarmi per cui mi limiterò a farti i complimenti ed a ringraziarti per tutto quello che hai fatto per noi.


----------



## Idioteque

Congratulazioni Daniela! Quando ci sei tu le risate sono assicurate!  I tuoi thread sono sempre così interessanti! 
Spero che il forum IE possa godere ancora a lungo della tua presenza!


----------



## danalto

oh mamma!
 che dire?

*GRAZIE!!!!!!!!!
**elisa *- sei un tesoro!
*alfry* - sarai punito su messenger 
*idioteque* - grazie a te perché mi fai ridere solo a leggere il tuo nick 
​


----------



## lsp

Another long lost member returns in time to celebrate. Welcome back and congrats!


----------



## DesertCat

I always look forward to your return because I always learn a lot when you're translating new shows.


----------



## danalto

Hi lsp, and desertcat!
Lost memeber, me?
Naaahhhh... here I am alive & kickin'!


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni, Daniela!

Non chiamarmi più "woodywop", però! 

Carlo


----------



## You little ripper!

Congratulazioni, Daniela!

Non chiamarmi più "cahrles", però! (It's not the spelling that it the problem; it's the fact that THAT THERE SHOULD BE A CAPITAL 'C' AT THE BEGINNING!!!!! Yes, I know it sounds like I'm shouting Elaine, Jana and Walnut, and yes, that is BECAUSE I AM!!!!)

I must admit Daniela, that things around here have been duller for not having you here. Congratulations again!


----------



## danalto

moodywop said:
			
		

> Congratulazioni, Daniela!
> 
> Non chiamarmi più "woodywop", però!
> 
> Carlo


perchè no? non ti piace?


----------



## danalto

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Congratulazioni, Daniela!
> 
> Non chiamarmi più "cahrles", però! (It's not the spelling that it the problem; it's the fact that THAT THERE SHOULD BE A CAPITAL 'C' AT THE BEGINNING!!!!! Yes, I know it sounds like I'm shouting Elaine, Jana and Walnut, and yes, that is BECAUSE I AM!!!!)
> 
> I must admit Daniela, that things around here have been duller for not having you here. Congratulations again!


 Okay, then, *Carlo*, if you need capital letters, I'll give them to you!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Saluti, Daniela!  La tua allegria è veramente contagiosa!   

Elisabetta


----------



## danalto

Allora vieni qui che ti contagio per benino! LOL


----------



## winnie

Eccomi qui a litigare gli avanzi della festa. Uffa!! sono sempre in ritardo!
_Complimentissimi _alla nostra traduttrice (e non solo) professionista.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Congratulazioni, Daniela!*

*Non scrivo troppo in italiano, ma quando ho un dubbio so che posso sempre contare su di te  *

*Molte grazie   *​
*Tigger*​


----------



## danalto

tigger, grazie ha *una *z...as you have 2 gg!!

winnie, la festa è comunque in leggero ritardo (quasi 500 posts dopo) ma per questo ancora più gradita, n'est pas?
(dialoghista adattatore cinetelevisivo...that's my job!  )


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

It was a "sleepy" grazzzzie


----------



## la reine victoria

*C o n g r a t u l a t i o n s*​ 
*D a n i e l a*​ 
* * * * * * * * * * **​ 
​ 
La Reine V​


----------



## ElaineG

Meglio super in ritardo che mai.

Grazie per tutti, Daniela, sopratutto per i testi divertenti e affascinanti che porti a WRF!  Vado sempre subito ai tuoi thread -- so che una conversazione utile e divertente sta per cominciare!


----------

